# windows 10 VERY slow!



## boydphoto (Nov 26, 2005)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N3350 @ 1.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 92 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3920 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 905 GB (868 GB Free); D: 24 GB (23 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, LNVNB161216
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and 

PS: Also, 3 extra tabs appear when browser opens.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed duplicate


----------

